# Fancy  a pint in Bristol? (Tuesday 30th December)?



## William of Walworth (Dec 25, 2014)

We'll be there for a nice long day. Tuesday's the new Saturday etc etc 

The only pubs we'll be in will be *quality* ones, mind 

PM me or post here, if you fancy a pre-New Years Eve pint or two


----------



## Riklet (Dec 25, 2014)

Im up for it. Back in Bath at the mo. Any other Bristol/Bath urbs in?


----------



## JTG (Dec 25, 2014)

Possibly. Dunno what I'm up to yet


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 25, 2014)

More to follow on this, then


----------



## Riklet (Dec 27, 2014)

You thinking Tuesday 30th then? 

Any Bath urbs interested in a drink beforehand or another day?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 27, 2014)

Still on about Tuesday 30th yes, Riklet (and JTG  and any others)

We were meant to get to Bristol last Sunday (21st -- additional plan to the December 30th thing, not instead of  )

But festivaldeb wasn't feeling too well, and we needed to watch the pennies anyway. 

Now though,  she's recovering nicely, and we're well up for Tuesday -- especially given that our planned trip to Cardiff today didn't work out 

Watch this space, or PMs,  for actual BS pub suggestions before Tues


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 29, 2014)

Still highly likely to be heading for Bristol tomorrow. Will chuck you a text JTG

Please bung me a PM about which number to text you on, Riklet -- or feel free to do similar, any Bristol people/anyone else!
(if any of you are still up for a Bristol beer at all tomorrow,  that is)
Will be checking my PMs on my PC ahead of about 10 am Tuesday, but not able to do anything except check my very unsmart phone for texts only, after that ...  as we'll be catching an earlyish train from Swansea .....


----------



## xenon (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm up for a pint. What pub, time, pm?


----------



## JTG (Dec 30, 2014)

Will won't read this I guess but unlikely to be available until at least late afternoon now, if at all


----------



## Riklet (Dec 30, 2014)

Ah just seen this, sorry william. Not sure of plans now, but might well be around in Bristol later if anything's happening.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 31, 2014)

Ah all too late! Big apologies from my direction too JTG Riklet

Didn't see either of the above two messages until now.

We were there yesterday and had some nice beers, but neither of us were feeling 100% to say the least, and we went home a fair bit earlier than we would normally have done.

We'll be back in March though, and for two days as well. More nearer the time about that


----------

